# Help on buying a conventional reel



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

It's finally time for me to upgrade my conventional casting reel and i'm posting it here because distance is a part of my consideration.

I've only started to surf fish this year. Stripers are my primary target. I started out by buying a used squidder. Unfortunately I didn't know much about squidders and bought one with a brass spool. After paying my dues trying to cast this beast, I gave up and bought myself a jigmaster with an aluminum spool. With the help of the internet and helpful people, I was able to mag it (4 small mags) and now I am able to cast it without ANY backlashes at all. Unfortunately, when I put the reel on a heaver I bought, I realized it was too much to handle. The combo ended up being a bit too heavy for me. (I'm 5'6" ~ 135#'s). I couldn't even load the rod properly, nevermind the distance (or lack of).

So, I've been reading and reading about the abu's (but too many models to figure out what's right for me), I know about the Newells, but didn't know if I can cast it, Penn 525, 535, etc...

My main considerations:

1- No time to learn how to cast another convench (would like a good anti-backlash device on it - either stock or a reel I can do the mag conversion)
2- Need a fairly lightweight reel
3- Need at least 200 yds of 30# mono
4- Drag to withstand a 40-50# fish.
5- Retrive ratio of at least 4:1
6- Of course, IT HAS TO CAST WELL.

So if you were me, and had about $75- $100 for a used reel, what would you get?

1- Abu (6000 or bigger)
2- Newell (229 or 235)
3- Penn 525 or 535

Or is there another option I'm not aware of?

Thanks as always for any help and tight lines...


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

btw...this is for bait fishing


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

Addict. i am at aloss as to why 30# line. i use 20# at max. normally 15#. i use both thepenn 525and the daiwa 30shv. both are good reels. if i had to make a pick, i would go with the penn because of the drag. i know 20# will handle red drum up to 70#. a friendd got it, mi ne wae only 45.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Addict
Sounds like a slosh 20 is right up your alley, light, casts well holds a butt load of line and you can get one new for around 100 bucks...............geo


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Addict ,i agree with Bill , the 525mag .I also use 15,17 and 20 on mine .No drum to 70lbs on mine but stripers to 50lb and bluefin tuna to 65lbs.Drag is great ,casts like a dream and is already factory magged so ready to go from the box.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

thanks for the replies...

I just wanted to see if I was missing a model for consideration. I'm going to take a look at the slosh carefully.

Thanks again...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Connman,*

65 lbs BlueFin TUNA on the 525 Mag?What size line did you have.That is incredible!I was told a tuna would spool me out if I brought or attempted to bring a 525 off shore...


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*conventional reel*

I have the slosh 30 spool with 20lb trlene xl does all I want it to do...cast like a dream....


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Also looking at a new conv. Waiting for the (con) Connman reply. Tell us more about the small conv and the tuna!


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Billr - 

Sorry, I missed your question before. I'm still having problems getting a shock leader knot in order. I either have the shock leader getting caught on the knot as it comes off the spool, or when it goes thru the guides, it's a nightmare sometimes. Still trying to find a knot that works for me. So I'm just using straight 30# big game on my main without a shock leader. I fish the surf alot and the line takes a beating as you probably know.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

addict. if you are using 30# line and 50-60# shock line you are putting a big knot in your line. go to 20# or 17# line and say 40 or 30# shock line. the diameter will be much smaller and may solve your problem. i don't know what brand rod you use but your guides could also cause problems. 17-20# line is enough to hold a lot of fish. the drag system is critical. most of your good brand reels will have good drag systems, the off brands may be questionable.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

my 2 cents: 525mag or 7500 abu. love my 75


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Slosh 30*

First reel I bought an untill proven otherwise th best bang for th buck. 7500 cast real nice but th drag sucks compared to a daiwa even with smoothies. Haven't thrown a penn yet but heard they are idiot proof. Guess I should prolly get one then.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*525MAG-*

You can say that again,CDOG.....Idiot Proof.
I have never had confidence fishing with casters @ night,but,with the 525-It is Rookies' wet dream,when fishing @ night!

Don't get me wrong-I still feather the spool,but with MAG's-I have less blow-ups and more time to swat [email protected] nite.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I typically do an offshore trip every year out of Montauk . While the others are fishing penn internationals 30's and 50's I stand there with my little 525 loaded with 20lb mono . The Capt laughs at me saying he had a 80 dumped by a giant the week before but we have hooked and landed a few schoolies already on the 30's and they appear to be clones so I figure that the chances of something bigger are slim . Set out a butterfish and wham , 150 yard run and then I stop the fish and fight it back to the boat bit by bit ,20 mins later and a 65lber floppin in the cooler and my arms aching and I have another butterfish in the slick. Wham again ,same thing the fish runs off about 150 yards and stops ,fight this one back to the boat and have it circling deep down under the bow , feel a bump and a slight tug and then a dead weight and i struggle to reel up about 40lbs of a half tuna , big blueshark surfaces looking for the rest of his lunch . We toss the head to him and he drifts away with a full belly.Two more clones were brought to the boat after that before my arms were too worn out to continue to fish on with the light outfit . 
I have no doubt that if the 525 was spooled with braid and a mono top shot the reel could be used for tuna to 100lb. You just have to be able to survive the first run.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Another vote for the 525 Mag, like em so much I had to get another one! Send it to Tres at Hatteras Outfitters and get him to put in his mag conversion, makes it have a more varied control level. I throw mine set on 3-4 all the time with 17# Sufix. Caught a few big Drum on mine, so I know it'll handle them wimpy stripers :0)

Adam
I'll prolly have 4 of em before its all said and done lol.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

*Question for 525 mag users*

When you get the reel out of the box, do the mag settings allow you to throw thumb-free?

When you get the HO mag kit, does it allow for thumb-free casting?

Basically, I wanted to know if a beginner can start without the thumb and work into it with the mag settings, either out of the box or thru the HO kit. Thanks.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Beginner 525 Mag User*

Hi "addict",

Right out of the box you want to make sure that the Penn 525 Mag has the magnetic adjustment set to maximum (the highest numeric setting), and that you have the width of a hair worth of end play.

For conventional reels it is imperative that you have a smooth technique.

Note: By this I mean - Do Not Jerk or Snatch. Use a continuous build-up of power!

Then enjoy effortless casting and fishing.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

longcaster,

If I follow your guidelines and set the mags to the highest number, would I be able to throw it thumb-free you think? Please assume I'm throwing a 6oz with a chunk for this question. 

Thanks again for all the help. Not just to you, but the entire P&S community...you guys/gals are a real class act and I hope to continue learning here!

Vince


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi Vince,

Yes, I believe that if you follow my directions you will be able to cast without thumbing the reel while the sinker is in flight.

For a beginner caster, 6 ounces is too much lead to throw while you are learning to cast. Four ounces is a better weight to use while learning to cast. It is a more comfortable weight that will allow better control. It will allow you to gain confidence while learning the proper form without compromising technique.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks!!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

The HO kit allows for hands free casting yes. I usually like a lil fuzz goin on tho, goes a lil ways furthuer. Workin on throwin the mags off in flight to get max distance....comin slowly but surely.

Adam


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

If you decide on the SL20SH, I know where you can get one like new in the box at an outstanding price. Email me.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Adam,*

I have accidently slid the mags"off" in flight,when I first started to cast the reel outta the box.
I had a reel mess.So you are intentionally sliding to "0" mag control?
And replying to another post from another thread,20# firline is a braid?
I don't think my confidence has built to the point to cast expensive braid nor surf or pier/ bottom fish with it @ the Point or any other "Braid un-friendly fishing hole".I have been cut off my self by braid....not a good feeling when you have over 150 yards of 17# Suffix,and then get cut off...
Still would like getting the 535mag.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

*Update and thanks*

Decided I'm not worthy of upgrading yet.  
So I bought an aluminum spool ($20) for my squidder and dropped in a single mag. Spooled it w/20# big game, 30# shocker, 5 oz sinker, (bad bearings tho) - anyway, I got a nest free 100 yds. Almost thumb free. I know it's a practice lob for many of you, but it's a milestone for this rookie angler. 

All this time I was trying to cast that brass spool.
:jawdrop: 
Man, what the *(&*^& was I doing with that brass spool?!?!?

Question: I'm throwing this on a 11' tsunami rated 4-10. What is the potential with my combo? I'm just curious how much more work I need. 

Thanks as always...


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome!*

Hi "dsurf",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Shock Leader, 10 pounds per ounce (minimum)*

Hi "addict",

To be safe, you need at least a 50 pound shock leader when casting a 5 ounce sinker!


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

I know, I know!!

BUT..

1- There was nobody around - it was raining on the pier I casting from and there was nobody around. honest!

2-I didn't have anything heavier at the time.


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

Do It Yourself Penn 525 Mag Modification

You can easily and cheaply modify the magnetic breaking system on a Penn 525 Mag. Go to your local Radio Shack and buy two packages of "Rare Earth Magnets" (Catalog number 64-1895), under $4 for the four magnets needed. Remove the left side plate of you 525 Mag and slip a magnet behind each of the factory installed magnets, on the back side of the magnet carrier. Magnetic attraction will hold them in place. Put the side plate back on and you're in business. It's a five minute, or less, modification. If you find that you have too much braking with four extra magnets, just remove a magnet or two until you get it where you want it.

There are cheaper sources for the 1/4" diameter x 1/10" thickness rare earth magnets you need, such as Lee Valley Tools - www.leevalley.com - but for a few magnets the shipping charges cancel out any savings. 

Dan


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Dan*

Nice report! Thanks!


----------

